# Reptile/animal courier licensing?



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I can't find any info on licensing requirements for couriers of pet animals.
Are there any or is it self regluatory using the DEFRA guidelines?
Thanks.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Search google for DEFRA Welfare In Transport - transportation of all animals is subject to licensing and welfare conditions, they have a website with applications forms and pretty much all the info you need 

The only parcel courier that will take animals as far as I'm aware is TNT if that's what you are thinking of.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Search google for DEFRA Welfare In Transport - transportation of all animals is subject to licensing and welfare conditions, they have a website with applications forms and pretty much all the info you need
> 
> The only parcel courier that will take animals as far as I'm aware is TNT if that's what you are thinking of.


Thanks. Been on and already contacted defra. They said that the movement of pet animals/privatly owned were not subject to licensing conditions and couriers should just follow the code of practice.

Is this correct would you think?


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

yes there are licenses for it the best person to talk to about it that i know would be nerys as she has one


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

to be honest, its more about making sure the reptile is transport is safe, and all its requirments are meet..

You should Always have the stamp of approval when transporting..
and only do the amount of hours your permit allows, up to 8 hours, or over 8 hours etc..
Tom


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, but what i'm really asking is WHAT permit, what legislation requires it and who issues it (DEFRA I assume..)?
Cheers


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

You would need a type one animal transporter authorisation for trips up to 8 hours, or a type two for over 8 hours.

Each has its own requirements, the type 2 having more papers and docs needed

Each applies to commercial transport.

You would need to observe AWA if you have that responsibility (ie if the owner is not with you) 

You should also make sure that your car insurance covers you for possible business use.

Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Animal welfare - During transport - Publications and guidance

Has all the info you need.

Good luck


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link. It would seem that the person I spoke to at DEFRA didn't know their stuff perhaps? 
As with most things this would seem less than straight forward as this legislation was not designed for this type of activity.

I've a taxi business and now heading down the courier route as well.

Shouldn't be treading on anyone else's toes as I'm stuck right out in Norwich so would only be transporting to/from Norfolk/Suffolk/Cambs/Essex and perhaps Linc's.
Cheers


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

DEFRA...the true meaning!!!! 

*D*ont
*E*ver
*R*equest
*F***king
*A*nswers

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## STORMWALKER (Feb 18, 2010)

*defra couriers*

PLEASE CHECK YOUR COURIER IS LICENSED TO CARRY THE ANIMAL YOU WISH TO HAVE TRANSPORTED (THERE ARE MANY ON THIS SITE)

PLEASE NOTE THAT A COURIER CANNOT TRANSPORT POULTRY OVER 65 KM WITHOUT A COMPETENCE CERTIFICATE (THIS ALSO APPLIES TO CATTLE/SHEEPETC) BUT DOES NOT NEED IT FOR ANY OTHER ANIMAL.

PLEASE NOTE A GOOD COURIER WILL BE FAMILIAR WITH YOUR ANIMAL AND ITS NEEDS BEFORE TANSPORT AND YOU HAVE ENSURED YOUR ANIMALS SAFETY BY TRANSPORTING IT IN A SUITABLE CONTAINER!

A GOOD COURIER WILL USE THE APPROPRIATE DEFRA APPROVED DISINFECTANT.

JUST SOME THOUGHTS THAT PEOPLE SEEM TO FORGET WHEN WANTING TO TRANSPORT CHEAPLY!

DONT FORGET THE OLD ADDAGE 'YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR'

DEFRA APPROVED TRANSPORT IS NOT CHEAP!:devil:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Specially with the proper courier insurance, goods in transit insurance, public liability insurance, sattelite tracking etc etc etc


----------

